# Who's waiting for PW2 3G? Now available for pre-order. (Threads merged)



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am.  I don't suppose I really need it.  All my Kindles have had 3G.  The other day I did take advantage of it when I was out.  I wanted a sample of a book.  I got it right then.    So I'm waiting and waiting and waiting -- to be able to order it, not for a delivery truck.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I ordered wifi, I've always had 3g up until now, but it seems like there's now more and more places that offer wifi, plus I can also tether my phone as a hotspot if I need to.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I tried to wait for the 3G, as all of my other Kindles have had it, but November was just too long to wait   I wanted my Paperwhite NOW so I broke down and ordered the WiFi only. Hopefully I won't miss the 3G too much. I hardly ever buy books from my Kindle on-the-go; the only time the 3G may come in handy is if I have to sync my PW to my iPad Mini or smartphone for last page read, but I can turn on the hotspot on my phone if I have to.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am waiting for the 3g version. I do occasionally buy books when wifi is not available.

Steve


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can use my phone as a hotspot too - but it takes several minutes just to download a sample - not the same as having a 3G connection directly on my Kindle.

I've spent the last month trying to decide firstly if I was going to get a PW2 at all and then if I did, whether it would be a 3G one. I'm leaning towards a yes for the first question, though I have time to wait and see how you guys in the US like yours (it's released here on 9th Oct). But with the second decision I'm still on the fence. I really want the 3G model - BUT it's an extra £60     AND it's another month's wait.  

I suppose I could get the wi-fi only one - see how much I miss the 3G, and if I do, return it within the thirty days and get a 3G one .... *ponders*


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm waiting for 3G... I don't use it all that much but it often comes in handy. When we travel I don't have to find wifi and log into the hotel's system.  Plus, I've been saving my Amazon points for a looooooong time!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

While I haven't use my phone's hotspot capability yet with my KK 3G, I could in theory. That, combined with the fact that I haven't used 3G in about 1.5 years, makes me feel comfortable about letting go of the 3G security blanket in my next Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If I decide to upgrade my existing PW with 3G, I will wait for the 3G version of the next one.  I had the Baby Kindle (K4?) that was wifi only and I hated it.  I never seemed to have what I wanted on the device when we went out of town and trying to log in to hotel wifi on the Kindle was painful...
But I also freely admit that I am terribly impatient and that I got VERY accustomed to instant gratification when I got my first Kindle (K1).


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Me! Gotta have 3G!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm wondering -- with the kinda big $ difference between wifi only and 3G models of the new Paperwhite, is Amazon phasing out 3G Kindles?  Will this one be the last?  That's part of reason why I'm waiting for it.  I can afford the additional $ for this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm waiting, I'm waiting! I bought a wifi PW1 because I was too impatient to wait for the 3G, and regretted my impulsivity. This way I have a good excuse to upgrade to 3G. And I do think the ability to page around in a book more easily will be valuable sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm wondering -- with the kinda big $ difference between wifi only and 3G models of the new Paperwhite, is Amazon phasing out 3G Kindles? Will this one be the last? That's part of reason why I'm waiting for it. I can afford the additional $ for this one.


I think the 3G is very expensive for Amazon, and they've been taking steps through the years to reduce the cost--first by limiting what one can access using the 3G and, now, by making the users subsidize more of the cost by making the 3G models relatively expensive. So, yeah, I think the price difference and the wait to get the 3G are designed to steer people to the WiFi version.

I haven't had 3G since my K1 and haven't missed it.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Besides the K4, which is only wifi, I hve always gotten the 3G. This time, I got the wifi. I have a smart phone now, so If I am out, could always get a book's sample or book on it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I always went for the 3G before, except for the basic K4 that was Wi-Fi only. This time, though, I decided to get the Wi-Fi only KPW2.

It's partly because I've only rarely missed the 3G on the K4. But the main reason is that since I bought my first Kindle, the K2, I've been enticed by the new features to buy a new Kindle every year. (And 2 years ago, I actually bought two, the K Touch and the K4.) When I get each new one, I still find I use the one right before it for awhile, but the oldest ones are going completely unused right now. In fact, I just removed all the books from the K2 because I didn't want to run up against the device limit that some books have. I don't really need this many back up Kindles, so I need to think about what to do with the oldest ones. But anyway, given my pattern, it doesn't make sense for me to spend the extra for 3G if I'm just going to upgrade again the next year.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't justify the cost for 3G any more. This will be my first kindle without the 3G and hopefully I won't miss it. Honestly I didn't use it that much, but it was my security blanket. For $70, I no longer need a security blanket! As gdae23 said, I usually upgrade each year as well, so going the cheaper route just makes more sense for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I can't justify the cost for 3G any more. This will be my first kindle without the 3G and hopefully I won't miss it. Honestly I didn't use it that much, but it was my security blanket. For $70, I no longer need a security blanket! As gdae23 said, I usually upgrade each year as well, so going the cheaper route just makes more sense for me.


Yeah. . . .for $70 you could get a whole 'nother kindle! 

I loved the 3G on the original first Gen kindle -- it was the thing that set it apart from anyone else -- wireless downloads anywhere! The 3rd Gen kindle (later called Keyboard) I got had both it and WiFi. I almost never used the Wifi, frankly, sout I do think they've been smart to transition to WiFi mostly -- cheaper for them, makes the devices cheaper for us, and it is becoming fairly ubiquitous. Heck, dinky little diners along minor freeways often have free wifi!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .for $70 you could get a whole 'nother kindle!
> 
> I loved the 3G on the original first Gen kindle -- it was the thing that set it apart from anyone else -- wireless downloads anywhere! The 3rd Gen kindle (later called Keyboard) I got had both it and WiFi. I almost never used the Wifi, frankly, sout I do think they've been smart to transition to WiFi mostly -- cheaper for them, makes the devices cheaper for us, and it is becoming fairly ubiquitous. Heck, dinky little diners along minor freeways often have free wifi!


Ann, at the rate your PW2 is making it here, you might as well have waited for the PW2 3G...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, at the rate your PW2 is making it here, you might as well have waited for the PW2 3G...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Bite your Tongue! The new 3G models aren't due until November!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bite your Tongue! The new 3G models aren't due until November!


Well, OK, the PW2 WiFi will probably get there before that...


----------



## noternie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm waiting.

Anyone have a guess as to when we'll be able to order the 3g?

It seems to me that the 3g should come out before the wifi. If you can wait to find a wifi spot to download, you clearly have more patience than the 3g crowd!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

noternie said:


> I'm waiting.
> 
> Anyone have a guess as to when we'll be able to order the 3g?
> 
> It seems to me that the 3g should come out before the wifi. If you can wait to find a wifi spot to download, you clearly have more patience than the 3g crowd!


According to the Amazon page, it will be released November 5. It needs FCC approval since it uses a cell type radio. The WiFi receiver does not.

As to waiting for wifi. . . . I'm sitting here at my desk and there are at least 5 networks available just in range of my house. One of which is my own. Just about every casual dining spot around has one -- Starbucks, McD's, ChikfilA, Red Robin, McDonalds -- those are just the places I can think of within a half mile. But if I go just a little further there are open county networks at every Library branch and a good number of the parks. And if not, well, both my eInk kindles have at least a couple hundred books on them, so I'd be fine. 

Of course -- I'm in a pretty urban/sub-urban type area. I fully realize that, in more rural areas, wifi hotspost will likely be a bit sparser. Still, if you can get broadband internet at your home, it's pretty cheap to set up your own.


----------



## noternie (Sep 3, 2013)

I have wifi in my house, but there have been enough times that I've been away--on the beach, a hotel that charges for wifi, a house without wifi or even worse someone's house where they can't remember the wifi password--that I like the comfort of 3g.

I generally don't have a ton of books on my kindle that are waiting to be read. The ones that are on there are generally in different genres. So if I want something from the same category or author when I finish one, I have to go get it. And I need to read at least a few pages of a new book almost immediately after finishing another. It's a thing.

I know it will be released Nov 5, but I'm hoping that it will be available for order well before that.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

noternie said:


> I'm waiting.
> 
> Anyone have a guess as to when we'll be able to order the 3g?
> 
> It seems to me that the 3g should come out before the wifi. If you can wait to find a wifi spot to download, you clearly have more patience than the 3g crowd!


There's a button available now so you can order it!!!!

I just ordered mine; I've only had one Kindle without 3G, the $69 one, and I ended up giving it away because I never used it; the one time I took it out of the house, I really missed the 3G; for me it's a must have.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered!   Doesn't ship until November 5.   It's only a month plus.  Start counting the days.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> There's a button available now so you can order it!!!!


Thanks for posting this. I just ordered mine! YAY!!


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, I've been very frustrated losing my place when I've gone back to read previous pages and really looking forward to the new paper white. Now that I have ordered the 3G (I often order books when traveling or when out of wifi range) I can relax and stop constantly checking for updated order info.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I just ordered!  Doesn't ship until November 5.  It's only a month plus. Start counting the days.


Alas, I'll be out of town for work travel on November 5th, and won't return for almost a week afterward. I will order it while away so I receive it my first day home, though.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I ordered the 3G today. I work in the field so will go to the park for lunch and read. No wifi in most neighborhood parks here so I use the 3G a lot. I've been haunting the order page since they put it up. I guess I can stop now. I can't help it. I still remember getting home from work on the day of K1 release, going to buy it and finding it sold out. I have to order on release day, I just have to.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Email from Amazon this morning - The Paperwhite 3G is available for pre-order. Choose 2-day delivery to receive it on November 5th.
Link is to the version WITHOUT special offers.


----------



## noternie (Sep 3, 2013)

I pre-ordered one yesterday. Now I just to wait for November 5....and pick a cover....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Merged a couple of threads where people were discussing having pre-ordered the 3G PW2. . .sorry for any confusion.

(Remember when you order to use the links in the header above.  Or the one Andra put in her post.  )


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just pre-ordered one.  We travel a lot and I really find I need the 3G.  I had the first generation PW and sent it back immediately because of what I saw as a splotchy screen and bad lighting.  Also, the contrast was not nearly as good as my KT.  I promised myself I was going to wait for the reviews on the next one.  In reading the reviews of the PW's that have been delivered already, it seems these problems have been addressed.  We'll see what happens.  The great thing about Amazon CS is that we can try it and return it if not happy.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be getting one, but I'm trying to wait until after the holidays.  . I don' know if I'll be able go control myself 'til then though.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

chocochibi said:


> I ordered wifi, I've always had 3g up until now, but it seems like there's now more and more places that offer wifi, plus I can also tether my phone as a hotspot if I need to.


This is what I do. I really wanted to save the extra $.

I almost never do tether it to my phone tho. I just have so much on the device anyway, it's fine.

I don't miss 3G at all.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm waiting for 3G... I don't use it all that much but it often comes in handy. When we travel I don't have to find wifi and log into the hotel's system. Plus, I've been saving my Amazon points for a looooooong time!


I always have my Kindle Fire with me when I travel and that also tethers to my phone and seems to download quickly (not movies, I do those at home before I leave). Both devices seem easy to grab local wireless connections on and I do on the Fire to get online and surf anyway.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious. I just got the iPhone 5, my first smartphone, about 4 months ago. How do you tether your phone to the device to use as a hotspot. Do you need a special cord?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Toby said:


> Just curious. I just got the iPhone 5, my first smartphone, about 4 months ago. How do you tether your phone to the device to use as a hotspot. Do you need a special cord?


Toby, the tethering isn't a physical connection. Somewhere in your settings there will be a place where your can tell your phone to transmit a Wi-Fi signal, which your Kindle - or any other Wi-Fi enabled device - will pick up in the normal way.

It does depend on which data plan you have though, so you may need to check with your carrier first. Just because your phone can do it, doesn't mean your carrier will ALLOW you to do it! There's a thread HERE in our Apple device board about doing this on the iPhone 4 which may help - or you can start your own thread if you can't see how do it from your user guide.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think that I will call T-Mobile one of these days. I saw on my iPhone 5 somewhere in the settings, a button that says hotspot, so I'll call them first.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Have 2 PW2 3G w/o on order   Hopefully Amazon will beat the November 5 release date! 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope you do get them sooner, Car. That's a long wait. Last year I had a long wait when I changed my mind from a wifi only to the 3G. Why did you choose the 3G version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a thought for folks who haven't considered this.

If you're getting 3G because you don't feel there are a lot of WiFi networks around, have you thought about whether it would be practical to set up your own?

If you have broadband internet to your home, you can get a wireless router for probably about the same amount as the additional cost of the 3G kindle.  Maybe less.  You can set it up in your home and then know that you have WiFi there all the time at least. Routers are readily available at places like Best Buy and also through Amazon. Linksys, Netgear, and DLink are all reputable brands.  Set up is not particularly complicated for most people.

If your internet is NOT broadband, I'm not sure a wireless router makes sense -- I think it would work, but maybe too slowly to be practical. Maybe someone with a bit more experience/understanding of how it works can comment on that.

OTOH, if you like to be driving down the highway at 60 miles an hour (as a passenger) and be able to instantly get a new book, well, 3G is a must.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I've cancelled my pre-order of the PW2 3G based on too many reports of dust specks and pinholes. I'll wait a while to see if these problems are ironed out. I just don't want to deal with sending back another Kindle.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Toby  The reason I get the 3G is for the convenience it provides. We have great WiFi at home so that is not a issue. But when my wife is away on a trip to her mothers, she likes to browse and buy books. No wifi is available and she is not really up on that kind of thing. And also those rare times when you want a book when no free wifi is available, its great to have.  

Sent from my Samsung S4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Enjoy your PW2's when they arrive. I am sure you will have a great experience. At least, I really hope you do.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

CAR - yes, you made a good decision. The 3G is worth it. Just think, if you had to pay a monthly plan to use the 3G, it would be a lot more money. I am really enjoying using mine (minus the 3G for the first time that I had a choice, because I really don't need it. I have wifi at home.) Let us know what you think of the new PW when you get them.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't preordered. I'm hoping for a generous Santa. But I get the 3G because my Kindles end up being passed on to my grandmother and other friends or relatives who actually live off of the internet grid. Hard to believe I know. But these 3G Kindles, thanks to my grandmother's raving about them, are getting quite popular amongst her little cadre of friends. I maintain an account for them sending mostly free or 99 cent books out from the comfort of my own home. It's like magic to them. I just have to turn off access to the Kindle store. They do behave. No has purchased anything yet without me.  I do pick up things they request from to time too. I swing by regularly and give little tech lessons so the can help each other resize the font and such.

Sometimes I get cookies


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love that Amazon has the 3G Kindle for exactly that reason. There are people who do not have a WiFi router and would be baffled by one. THe 3G Kindle is great for those folks. They can order books and download without even owning a computer. You can email them books if you want. I think that there is more of a market for those folks then people realize, which is why Amazon continues the line. 

And cookies are good. Cookies are a great thank you for tech help. 

This is my first WiFi only Kindle. I have to admit that none of my other Kindles have been passed on to anyone. Most of my family have their own Kindles or iPads. I bought my Mom her DXG and we share an account. My DXG is in Afghanistan right now with a friend. The nice thing about having the K1 and K3 at the house is that when people come to visit and are looking for something to read, I can hand them my entire library (well, not on the K1) and let them choose easily enough.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

CrystalStarr, what a lovely post  

I have a great PW1 (after two exchanges). My mum expressed an interest in it when I saw her last and since she has all but stopped reading, I was really happy to see her playing with the font sizes and so on. She had always maintained that she'd stopped because she preferred other entertainment (partic radio) but when she started playing around with the PW1 she explained that it was because she'd been having progressively more trouble reading.
She thought the screen was great and was pretty sure that she'd use one if she had one.

So, that being the case, I'll get the PW 2 and see which she prefers. If she can't see a difference between the 2 then I'll give her the 1. She has wifi at home but I'm interested in getting 3G if I can find an answer to this question (posed to no avail on another board): does anyone know if the faster processor makes a difference to the Wikipedia experience? Both embedded along with the dictionary and via browser? I know the experimental web browser is really clunky, but I'm wondering if the more sensitive screen and better processor mean that selecting a link works better in PW2. 

My first PW1 was 3G (I don't have any 3G gadget as an alternative) and I found the idea of being able to check out Wikipedia while in a gallery for example, really great. But some of the pages wouldn't load, the links didn't work either most of the time and navigating from page to page in Wikipedia was a huge pain.

When someone gets their 3G could they let me know if the Wikipedia experience (sounds like a thriller) is better please? I'd really appreciate it.

Many thanks, 
Abi


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This time, I got the wifi only model, so I can tell you that in the wifi model that wikipedia worked pretty quickly, in case your interested in knowing. I rarely go to wikipedia, but the other night I wanted to know the difference between 2 medical problems, while I was reading a book. That was fun.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Toby, yes that it interesting. I was taking a closer look at the way my WiFi KP1 handles Wikipedia and it really wasn't great. I had the option to choose from a few links to find out more when looking up from within a book and I just couldn't get the links to work - couldn't select them. 

I'd love to know if the KP2 handles links within Wikipedia work more efficiently....

Thanks, 
Abi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laughinggravy said:


> I was taking a closer look at the way my WiFi KP1 handles Wikipedia and it really wasn't great. I had the option to choose from a few links to find out more when looking up from within a book and I just couldn't get the links to work - couldn't select them.
> 
> I'd love to know if the KP2 handles links within Wikipedia work more efficiently....
> 
> ...


Abi,

I never used Wikipedia on my PW1, and I traded it in, so I can't say how that was supposed to work. BUT, I looked up something on my PW2.

I highlighted "British Columbia" in the text and the Wikipedia window opened within the dialog box. In it was a link to the Creative Commons license for Wikipedia. Tapping on that opened up the web browser, and I could browse the article and presumably tap on other links. (I didn't see any right off.) Regrettably, hitting the "back" button did not take me back to the Wikipedia window but back to the page I was on. I wish it would take you back to the window that you clicked on to see if there was another link to tap on.

The other option, at the bottom of the entry, is to "Open Wikipedia" to the entry that was selected based on the highlighted text. That opens up the web browser with the entry, in this case the Wikipedia entry for British Columbia. Links within the entry worked as expected, taking one to a different web page. And again, the back button takes one back from the inital page in the browser to the page you were on before opening the Wikipedia search.

Hope this helps. I'll add some screen caps in a second.

EDITED to add this screen capture:









You can see the option to go to Wikipedia and the link.

Betsy


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Since I have an unlimited data plan with my phone, I didn't think I'd need 3G on the Paperwhite.  And so far I have been happy with that decision, but I do get tired of seeing the error messages telling me I'm in Airplane mode all the time.  Since I use the light on high brightness all the time, I leave the wireless off. to stretch the battery as much as possible.  Being connected all the time on the phone has changed ho I look at touch devices in general.  I forget that every touch device I own is not automatically always connected to some sort of wireless network.  it's gotten to the point where it seems weird not to be connected to a wireless network all the time.
Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Since I have an unlimited data plan with my phone, I didn't think I'd need 3G on the Paperwhite. And so far I have been happy with that decision, but I do get tired of seeing the error messages telling me I'm in Airplane mode all the time. Since I use the light on high brightness all the time, I leave the wireless off. to stretch the battery as much as possible. Being connected all the time on the phone has changed ho I look at touch devices in general. I forget that every touch device I own is not automatically always connected to some sort of wireless network. it's gotten to the point where it seems weird not to be connected to a wireless network all the time.
> Gene


Gene,

when do you get the messages? I had mine on airplane mode for at least two weeks and never got a message...

Betsy


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Betsy thanks very much for replying.
I know how to access wikiP but my prob is that both using the embedded access and the wonderful   experimental browser, it is very  hard work. 
Embedded, if the term highlighted has several wikiP possibilities then i can't select a link - the screen just doesn't respond. Same, frequently, when I try and navigate in the Kindle store. Touch, press, jab, jab repeatedly and still nothing highlights. Selecting and highlighting text in a book works very well, no probs with that so the screen is fine.
From the browser, well yes we know the limitations of that, but its not just slow, again, I can't select the links  

So then I'm hoping that the better processor and more sensitive screen will combine to make selecting a link, or trying to, less frustrating. If people tell me its a smooth experience then I'd be tempted to get 3G so I could access wikiP out and about (no smart phone here). No point if it is still really tough to navigate. I'd dearly love a comparison from someone who has both.

I can't really order on spec because I'm at my UK address only from time to time, so sending back would be a nightmare (had to do that with first PW and ended up going to the UK just to do so. A REAL pain).

Thanks for any help,
Abi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laughinggravy said:


> Betsy thanks very much for replying.
> I know how to access wikiP but my prob is that both using the embedded access and the wonderful  experimental browser, it is very hard work.
> Embedded, if the term highlighted has several wikiP possibilities then i can't select a link - the screen just doesn't respond. Same, frequently, when I try and navigate in the Kindle store. Touch, press, jab, jab repeatedly and still nothing highlights. Selecting and highlighting text in a book works very well, no probs with that so the screen is fine.
> From the browser, well yes we know the limitations of that, but its not just slow, again, I can't select the links
> ...


Abi,

Sorry for the confusion. 

To clarify, I wasn't trying to show you how to use Wikipedia, sorry that it reads like that!  I went step-by-step and showed the screen capture to make sure we were talking about the same thing as to embedded links and so you could see any differences between what I had to do and what I see on the PW2 and what you have on your PW1. I don't have the PW1 anymore and I never used it for Wikipedia--I'm not sure if the way it is handled on the two devices is different. (From what you say, I guess they're not any different. )

Short answer: I found the embedded links worked very well on my PW2.

Truthfully, it sounds like there may be a problem with your screen, because I didn't have any problem with accessing the Kindle store on my PW1.

I will suggest you might try a capacitive stylus, such as is made for touch-screen tablets. There are some in the Amazon store that are extremely inexpensive. Some people find this makes a difference. Also, note that you don't actually highlight links in the browser or Wikipedia, you simply lightly tap the link shown. (Not sure if I'm misunderstanding what you're saying: highlighting involves tapping and dragging, as you do with text in the book; links just require a tap.)

Let us know if you do and if it makes any difference.

Betsy


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Betsy. I'll be buying the PW2 so I was really just wondering if the 3G was worth getting. I think it would be for me, if the experience of selecting links is a wee bit more fluid. The kindle store works to get to, and I can select the daily deal, but if there is more than one book option its difficult to get the link open. 

I'm just touching the word linked and I'm ignored by wonderful machine. 
The wikiP works similarly to the PW2, thanks for the screen shots. I looked up a word, the entry was visible as yours is above, there were a couple more choice leading on from that and that's where the links just wouldn't be selected.

I think I'll just get the wifi - and if the links in wikiP work really well, I'll quietly kick myself I didn't get the 3G. My wallet will thanks me.

Thanks so much for answering above, I really appreciate it. Got no response at all at Mobileread.

Happy reading, 
Abi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Abi,

glad that we could help!

As for the WiFi vs 3G, I haven't had 3G since my first Kindle and can't say that I miss it.  There is WiFi so many places now, and it's easy to set up at home if you don't have it.

(If you decide to pull the trigger on a PW2, we always appreciate people buying through the links in the "kindle" menu above. )

Let us know what you decide, and join the PW watch thread if you order!  We'll happy dance with you!

Betsy


----------

